# How do you install Spitfire on iPad ????



## fortunoquack (Apr 9, 2020)

how do you install Spitfire on iPad ????
I am now desperately trying to install sample libraries on iPad and iPhone .... but I can't do that .... how can I install spitfire on my iPad quickly and easily without any problems at all ,,,, so in the end I prefer spitfire library on iPad to write epic orchestral music in the style of a large orchestra .... music is best enjoyed with function over form so I think there is good sampling for iPad .... Let's help this ....

I need:
1. Tutorial for installing spitfire or library on iPad
2. How to best install a sample on iPad
3. which samplers to use for the specified task
4. when to expand to more better and bigger sounds for epic ....


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 9, 2020)

You can’t, you need an actual computer. You can’t run libraries from an iPad because you need external peripherals, such as drives and an audio interface.


----------



## fortunoquack (Apr 9, 2020)

that is hardly the truth as a whole .... I have heard from many that Ipad is BETTER than a current computer, so the question was asked when the moment was right ....

I read and then thought ,,,, when a staffpad can run a program with spitfire on Ipad. where can i learn notation quickly and easily, i need at least the line of f#, g, c# and a.


----------



## PatrickS (Apr 9, 2020)

There is a large thread already on using Staffpad for iPad. Look here for some answers.





StaffPad - Now Available for IPad with Major Sample Libraries Available


I have had the PC version for a while and now the new 2020 update is out and for those of you aspiring to do notation by hand (with realtime recognition with Apple Pencil or tablet on PC) it could be a game changer. StaffPad for IPad has been released and for me it is grounbreaking...




vi-control.net


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 9, 2020)

Cool, I wasn’t aware of this. Looks like you need to purchase “special” library’s from participating developers.


----------



## passionpunch (Apr 11, 2020)

fortunoquack said:


> that is hardly the truth as a whole .... I have heard from many that Ipad is BETTER than a current computer, so the question was asked when the moment was right ....
> 
> I read and then thought ,,,, when a staffpad can run a program with spitfire on Ipad. where can i learn notation quickly and easily, i need at least the line of f#, g, c# and a.


Its entirely true when it comes to Spitfire. I'm sure theres some libraries you can add to an iPad, but if you want the industry best, you're gunna need a computer to do so.


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 11, 2020)

fortunoquack said:


> how do you install Spitfire on iPad ????
> I am now desperately trying to install sample libraries on iPad and iPhone .... but I can't do that .... how can I install spitfire on my iPad quickly and easily without any problems at all ,,,, so in the end I prefer spitfire library on iPad to write epic orchestral music in the style of a large orchestra .... music is best enjoyed with function over form so I think there is good sampling for iPad .... Let's help this ....
> 
> I need:
> ...


You first buy the Staffpad app from the iPad App Store. It's $90.

In the Staffpad app, there's a tab labeled "Store." There, you can buy some Spitfire libraries, each going for $100. 

You buy one, it automatically downloads to your iPad, and you can then start using the Spitfire instruments in your Staffpad writing.


----------



## passionpunch (Apr 11, 2020)

Gingerbread said:


> You first buy the Staffpad app from the iPad App Store. It's $90.
> 
> In the Staffpad app, there's a tab labeled "Store." There, you can buy some Spitfire libraries, each going for $100.
> 
> You buy one, it automatically downloads to your iPad, and you can then start using the Spitfire instruments in your Staffpad writing.


Incredible how they offer 0 support on the Spitfire page. I search iPad, staffpad, etc etc. 0 results. Apologies that I based my answer based off of the Spitfire page!

B


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 11, 2020)

passionpunch said:


> Incredible how they offer 0 support on the Spitfire page. I search iPad, staffpad, etc etc. 0 results. Apologies that I based my answer based off of the Spitfire page!
> 
> B


It's not really related to anything on Spitfire...
Staffpad is the one that implemented this.
I also asked Spitfire about LUNA, and they said they couldn't answer much about that


----------



## passionpunch (Apr 11, 2020)

Right, except for Staffpad saying they've partnered with industry leaders, including Spitfire. I own chamber strings, but they have 0 info about me installing it on my iPad through Staffpad. 

If we're talking about the same LUNA (screen sharing software), I can see why they wouldn't offer any support, as their product wouldn't be involved like their samples would


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 11, 2020)

passionpunch said:


> Right, except for Staffpad saying they've partnered with industry leaders, including Spitfire. I own chamber strings, but they have 0 info about me installing it on my iPad through Staffpad.
> 
> If we're talking about the same LUNA (screen sharing software), I can see why they wouldn't offer any support, as their product wouldn't be involved like their samples would


Ah, I see what you are thinking.
However, if you own the Chamber Strings, you still have to buy it again on Staffpad, that's why it's not on the Spitfire website


----------



## passionpunch (Apr 11, 2020)

Fair enough. Is it significantly cheaper on staff pad? I'm actually really curious about this.


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't have Staffpad, but it is cheaper, I think $99


----------



## porrasm (Apr 12, 2020)

fortunoquack said:


> that is hardly the truth as a whole .... I have heard from many that Ipad is BETTER than a current computer, so the question was asked when the moment was right ....
> 
> I read and then thought ,,,, when a staffpad can run a program with spitfire on Ipad. where can i learn notation quickly and easily, i need at least the line of f#, g, c# and a.



An iPad certainly isn't better than a modern computer. It could be better for writing a score though. 

As for Spitfire libraries for iPad, you need to buy thr Staffpad app and buy the libraries from inside the app. Correct me if I'm wrong but they are not the full libraries. All of the Staffpad libraries are lite versions of the originals.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 12, 2020)

passionpunch said:


> If we're talking about the same LUNA (screen sharing software)


I'm pretty sure he meant the DAW.


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 12, 2020)

d.healey said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant the DAW.


Yes, the DAW aka the "recording system"


----------

